# Commercial kitchen in South Florida needed for lease



## chef juan (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello All....I am a caterer looking for a space for my catering business anywhere from Boca Raton area to South Miami. Please contact me if you have a space or know someone that does. 850-225-5962 or [email protected] Ask for Juan. Thanks


----------



## Alessandro Arca (Jul 10, 2018)

Commercial Kitchen & Culinary Incubator by AdHoc recently opened in the Kendall area, near the Tamiami Airport. We have over 2200sf. If you are interested or know of someone who is looking for a Licensed Kitchen (Dept. Agric. & DBPR - health dept.) you can contact us at (786)803-6202 or [email protected] THANKS!


----------

